# Lexie's Narellan.



## Warrior Poet (27/8/09)

Any FHE? :unsure: 

Going in a couple of weeks and wondering if it's worth my while.

Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kabooby (27/8/09)

Have not been there before. I know it used to get great reviews years ago. It has changed owners since.

Let us know what it's like.

Kabooby


----------



## Warrior Poet (28/8/09)

I was mistaken & I am actually going tomorrow night.

Will have a report back.


----------



## Greeno (28/8/09)

When she was running the bistro in Narellan pub the food was awesome, but never been to the actual resturant.


----------



## kabooby (29/8/09)

Ditto

Kabooby


----------

